# Aquarious St Pere pescador



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

I am thinking about joining the late summer C & CC rally at Aquarious in Sept, does anyone know what the facilities for walking dogs are like around that site?and in fact what's the site like? We have been to Camping Salata before and I couldn't find anywhere local to give my Goldens a good run, before we actually confirm I am hoping someone may have info on that area.
Lindjan


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Oops I should have said Aquarious is in St Pere Pescador Costa Brava, sorry.
Lindjan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've visited the site a few times. The front part of the site is on the beach with a larger shady area further back. The site is flat. 

Outside the gates is a cycle path through the fields to an excellent farm style shop where you can buy cheap excellent wine and vegetables with a bar area but I think this complex closes in October.

As for dog walking I can't help but my guess is that you could use the pathway behind the dunes which run either side of the site. The site is virtually next door to the poular Camping Las Dunas.

My main gripe with the Aquarius site is that there is no swimming pool but if that does not bother you then I would wholeheartedly recommend it.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Aquarius, St Pere Pescadore*

Hi folks, there is a dedicated dog walk which runs parallel to the beach, in one direction it takes you to the beach bar, which has now been franchised out, and therefore doing food and drink 7 days a week. The camp site is right beside the beach. which is important as there is no swimming pool. There is also a restaurant and bar/lounge on site. I have been to the rally several times which is well stewarted, if the same stewards are back again, and I think they will be, they run art classes for those interested, not my cup of tea, but a bit different from the norm. The site is also convenient to the village of St Pere Pescadore, and being a flat area is suitable for cycling. If there is any other information you need PM me.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Stayed at Aquarius last October and liked the site. It has good facilities, a useful shop with good bread and some good cycling in the area.

It is a sandy site with some trees for shade, but not lots. Pitches are a reasonable size, but do vary.

Can't comment on dog walking specifically, sorry, but there are places to walk nearby, including a beach. The site is in the countryside, so space to get out. There is a dog shower on the site should it get muddy.

Hope you enjoy your time there.

Canda


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi again

Forgot to say - there are reviews on MHF for the site!

Canda


----------

